# NENYGR Club All breed Health Clinic (Altamont NY)



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just received this so thought I would pass it along.

Northeastern New York Golden Retriever Club

ALL BREED HEALTH CLINIC

GUILDERLAND ANIMAL HOSPITAL

4963 WESTERN TURNPIKE

ALTAMONT, NY 12209

MAY 15, 2011

8:00am – 5:00pm

Directions from NY State Thruway Exit 25: Take first exit to Curry Rd - turn right at end of exit ramp onto NY Rt. 7W

Proceed to roundabout - Go ¾ way around - exit to 146 - follow to end - take right on to Rt. 20 - Vet clinic on right

MAP [email protected]

Dr. Aaron C. Wey, DVM, DACVIM

Dr. Wey has requested that people wanting Heart exams register their dogs on the ARCH

Web site PRYOR TO THE CLINIC. www.archcertify.com OFA forms will also be available. Dr. Wey will sign these, if all filled out, at time of exam.

HEART $40.00 - ULTRASOUND DOPPLER $200.00

LITTERS - $26.00 1ST PUP - $8.50 EACJ ADDITIONAL PUP

Dr. Ruth Marrion, DVM. DACVO

Eyes $38.00 LITTERS - $30.00 1ST PUP - $5.00 EACH ADDITIONAL PUP

PLEASE ARRIVE 15 MINUTES BEFORE APPOINTMENT FOR EYE DROPS

MICRO CHIPS $45.00

CERF AND OFA FORMS WILL BE AVAILABLE AT THE CLINIC

APPOINTMENT REQUIRED

CONTACT PAT FRISONE @ (518)393-0315 FOR APPT.

MAKE CHECK PAYABLE TO: NENYGR CLUB

MAIL TO: PATRICIA FRISONE

1615 MARIAVILLE ROAD

SCHENECTADY, N.Y. 12306


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Is this in Westchester, N.Y.?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Judi said:


> Is this in Westchester, N.Y.?


It's near Albany, NY. (north of Westchester on the NYS thruway.


----------

